# Wiki on Texas Chile by the BBQ Pit Boys



## richoso1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've just created a Wiki om making Texas Chile. Go to Wiki, then click on Browse All Wikis, then click on " Old-Time Texas Chile Recipe by the BBQ Pit Boys". Enjoy.


----------



## meateater (Jun 9, 2010)

That was some good stuff. No beans I agree.


----------

